# Atlanta Hawks 2005 Draft Thread



## hobojoe

The Hawks are 8-30 as of right now, 2nd worst record in the NBA. At this point in the season, it's time to start thinking about a potential top pick in the upcoming draft. With the young core of the team consisting of Josh Childress, Josh Smith and Al Harrington, it'd appear that the Hawks would be looking for a PG or a center. First we'll look at the PG prospects:

*Top PG Prospects* 

*Chris Paul, 5-11 175 lbs. Wake Forest*









NBAdraft.net's Profile 
Draftcity's Profile 

2004-2005 Stats: 16.1 ppg, 6.5 apg, 4.8 rpg, 2.1 spg, 59.2% 3-PT


*Raymond Felton, 6-0 194 lbs. North Carolina* 









NBAdraft.net's Profile 
Draftcity's Profile 

2004-2005 Stats: 10.9 ppg, 7.2 apg, 4.0 rpg, 47.0% FG, 43.9% 3-PT


*John Gilchrist, 6-2 201 lbs. Maryland* 









NBAdraft.net's Profile 
Draftcity's Profile 

2004-2005 Stats: 14.5 ppg, 5.8 apg, 4.8 rpg, 2.1 spg, 46.9% FG


*Jarrett Jack, 6-3 202 lbs. Georgia Tech* 









NBAdraft.net's Profile 
Draftcity's Profile 

2004-2005 Stats: 15.5 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 4.4 apg, 1.8 spg, 53.7% FG, 45.8% 3-PT


----------



## Sánchez AF

Good idea hobojoe with Childress Josh Smith and Al, the 2-3-4 is done for the future, Chirs Paul can be the best option


----------



## hobojoe

*1-22-05 Games:* 

#3 Wake Forest 74, #18 Cincy 70   
Chris Paul- 21 Pts. (6-14 FG) 7 Ast. 6 Reb. 

#6 North Carolina 87, Miami (FL) 67 
Raymond Felton- 10 Pts. (3-5 FG) 6 Ast. 4 Reb. 

Virginia Tech 70, #15 Georgia Tech 69 
Jarrett Jack- 15 Pts. (3-8 FG) 5 Ast. 2 Reb.


----------



## Kekai

Chris Paul would be tight throwing those alley-oops to Josh Smith and Childress. I would become a Hawks fan if he went to ATL. And did you guys give up on the season already? :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu

I disagree.

Even though Paul has a good chance at being a special player, I think you don't pass up on Bogut or Splitter in favor of him. Harrington isn't exactly a budding superstar or anything. I'll take my chances on those two before I go with Paul. You can snag a PG with your second round pick. Either Nate Robinson or Aaron Miles.


----------



## JNice

Let Walker walk. 

Draft Bogut.

Start Josh and Josh.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Let Walker walk.
> 
> Draft Bogut.
> 
> Start Josh and Josh.


Do you think Childress is the future at the 2? He's looked like quite a bust so far this year in my opinion.


----------



## ATLien

hobojoe said:


> Do you think Childress is the future at the 2? He's looked like quite a bust so far this year in my opinion.


I absolutely think Childress is the future at the 2, he has really come on strong this month averaging 13ppg/8rpg/3apg including at least 3 games where he scored 20pts/10rebs. I think alot of people just find it hard to give credit to the Hawks for actually putting together a good draft, Donta Smith and Royal Ivery have also looked great this season.

I like your list of PGs, my favorite has to be Raymon Felton. I like him ALOT, but if there is a talented big man on the board when it is Atlanta's time to pick it would be hard not to draft him. We need a post presence badly, but most importantly we need to NOT draft a bust and draft a star. That is the most important thing to me.


----------



## BULLS23

I agree . . . The Hawks need a big in the worst way. They just don't have anything in the post and imagine Josh Smith working off of a pretty good big man. I think they need Bogut if he comes out.


----------



## ATLien

BULLS23 said:


> I agree . . . The Hawks need a big in the worst way. They just don't have anything in the post and imagine Josh Smith working off of a pretty good big man. I think they need Bogut if he comes out.


Or imagine Josh Smith with a PG who can set him up. :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan

I think the Hawks are better off if they can get Bogut and then go after Payton, McInnis, Watson or Jaric. Another idea if they can get Bogut is to see what PHX would want to acquire the rights to Vujanic.


----------



## ATLien

cpawfan said:


> I think the Hawks are better off if they can get Bogut and then go after Payton, McInnis, Watson or Jaric. Another idea if they can get Bogut is to see what PHX would want to acquire the rights to Vujanic.


Earl Watson would be a great transaction, is he going to be a free agent? I would love to see him in Atlanta next season with Bogut, that would be a sweet off-season. However, if we let Walker go then we will lose alot of scoring. I think Knight is going to shop Harrington around too, so there will be a big scoring void to fill. I would also like to see what PHX would want for Barbosa, :biggrin: . They probably want to hang on to him since Nash is getting old, because he looks like he's going to be the real deal.


----------



## Blazer Freak

I think Pan is right. Get a Bogut and then get Aaron Miles in the 2nd round. Aaron Miles is the Chris Duhon of this draft, a good PG, just overlooked because he doesn't have potential like Paul and others.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Do you think Childress is the future at the 2? He's looked like quite a bust so far this year in my opinion.


I really think he is if they will be patient with him and let him get stronger. I don't think he'll be a superstar, but a very solid starter who can do a lot of things.


----------



## ATLien

It looks like Atlanta will have TWO 1st round picks in the 2005 draft. Their own and either Boston or LA's pick. I am thinking we could draft Bogut with our own, draft a PG with the other one and use the cap space to get depth. Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Chris Paul!! I love his game! You really should draft him if he is still available when it's your turn to pick.


----------



## ATLien

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Chris Paul!! I love his game! You really should draft him if he is still available when it's your turn to pick.


I do not like him that much. He's pretty small, and doesn't wow you with his quickness, scoring, OR passing. He's "okay" at those things, but still. That's not top 3 worthy. Or is it?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

TheATLien said:


> I do not like him that much. He's pretty small, and doesn't wow you with his quickness, scoring, OR passing. He's "okay" at those things, but still. That's not top 3 worthy. Or is it?


He will be picked at top 3.. you'll see..


----------



## ATLien

I am officially on the Jarrett Jack bandwagon, we have to draft this kid.

His height and defense is enough to win anyone over. He is the closest thing to a true PG that you will find, and his outside game is respectable. I think he's going to be Gary Payton, without his explosiveness.


----------



## IMissSheffield

I swear If Paul declared im sure the Hawks wouldnt draft him...i mean, why would they??? They're gonna waste it on that non-proven aussie Bogut...ugh! I can see it now..."with the first pick in the 2005 nba draft, the Atlanta Hawks select Andrew Bogut of Utah"...2 years later on ESPN "Andrew Bogut was such a force of the college ranks, but now he's struggling to keep up with the fast pla of the NBA". I swear if we dont get Paul or Felton im gonna be mega pissed. If Hakim Warrick is around with our second 1st round pick, we defnitiley need to get him.


----------



## ATLien

IMissSheffield said:


> I swear If Paul declared im sure the Hawks wouldnt draft him...i mean, why would they??? They're gonna waste it on that non-proven aussie Bogut...ugh! I can see it now..."with the first pick in the 2005 nba draft, the Atlanta Hawks select Andrew Bogut of Utah"...2 years later on ESPN "Andrew Bogut was such a force of the college ranks, but now he's struggling to keep up with the fast pla of the NBA". I swear if we dont get Paul or Felton im gonna be mega pissed. If Hakim Warrick is around with our second 1st round pick, we defnitiley need to get him.


Sup, Sheff? Glad you found your way over here. 

I do not know all about that. Paul, to me, is a bust in the making. He does not run the Wake offense like a PG, he splits that with Justin Gray, and he can not play defense at all. 

Bogut doesn't need to "keep up with the pace." All he has to do is sit in the post, and do his thing.


----------



## ATLien

Anyone following the Tournament?

I have not been overly impressed with many of the players who have been on most of the mocks.

Andrew Bogut has not been much of a scoring presence, or at least, he wasn't in the game vs. Oklahoma. He did, however, make an impact on the boards and by passing the ball very well. His team plays Kentucky in the next round, so I'll try to see more of him.

Marvin Williams has impressed me a ton. Too bad he is a SF, and so is Josh Smith and Josh Childress. I still would consider drafting him, though. Teams as bad as the Hawks should never draft on need.

Chris Paul's team went out early. It appears as though he will probably head back to school. That's fine with me, I was never that high on him in the first place. His defense is terrible, and his game does not live up to his hype IMHO.

1. Andrew Bogut
2. Marvin Williams
3. Raymond Felton
4. Jarrett Jack
5. Deron Williams

Right now, that would be what my big board looks like. As you can tell, this draft is going to be extremely weak.


----------



## ATLien

Really like what I am seeing from Marvin in the tournament.

1. Andrew Bogut
2. Marvin Williams
3. Chris Taft
4. Ray Felton
5. Chris Paul


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

TheATLien said:


> It looks like Atlanta will have TWO 1st round picks in the 2005 draft. Their own and either Boston or LA's pick. I am thinking we could draft Bogut with our own, draft a PG with the other one and use the cap space to get depth. Sounds like a good plan to me.


how are we gettin l.a.'s pick?


----------



## ATLien

Yeah, scratch that.

It's from the Antoine trade, but since L.A. is going to miss the playoffs we won't get the pick until next year.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

k thought so


----------



## ATLien

*Final Four Mock Draft I*

_*Round One*_
1. Andrew Bogut, 7'0" 240 lbs, Utah, Sophomore
_Positives: Legit 7 footer. Soft hands. Great passer. Not scared to bang down low. Held his own against Tim Duncan in the Olympics. Good rebounder.
Negatives: Did not play against top competition in college. Not a great shot blocker. Not real athletic.
Alternative: Marvin Williams_

_*Round Two*_
39. Salim Stoudamire, 6'1" 176 lbs, Arizona, Senior
_Positives: Elite shooter. Quick release. Clutch competitor. Athletic. Had a big NCAA Tournament.
Negatives: Not a true PG. Not that quick. Not a great defender. Shot is streaky.
Alternative: Channing Frye_

58. Sean Banks, 6'8" 206 lbs, Memphis, Sophomore
_Positives: Very athletic. Good slasher. Tons of potential talent.
Negatives: Heart. Competitiveness. Was kicked off his team. Didn't show up for the Team USA Jr. team. Immature.
Alternative: Luke Schenscher_


----------



## master8492

I got a feeling that Bogut's gonna get dunked on alot in the NBA.


----------



## ATLien

Compared to *Obinna Ekezie*?


----------



## ATLien

BTW, Nbadraft.net has us taking Andrew Bogut and Ronny Turiaf. I would like that alot.


----------



## Deng101

i just want to say that Bogut is seriously overated. The only reason he was so good in college is he the biggest man there with any talent because any other 7 footers just skip College. When he comes to the NBA he will be matched up against people with talent as tall and taller than him and he wont nearly be as good.

If you want a good big man i would suggest Sean May who has a lot better post up moves and still has great hands just like Bogut.

But i dont think you guys could go wrong taking Chris Paul, he is going to be awesome in this league.


----------



## ATLien

You could say the same thing for Sean May, since in the NBA more people will be taller than May than will be with Bogut. Also, May is 6'8 and Bogut is 7'0. I think Bogut will be fine. I like Sean May alot too, but Bogut fills a need for us right away. Not to mention, Sean May is going to stay in school for next year. Chris Paul, I wouldn't mind. He is a great scorer, I just don't like the fact that he's a terrible defender.


----------



## Deng101

ok Sean May is going to be in this draft last i heard and like i said his post game moves are a lot more sound than Boguts.


----------



## ATLien

Deng101 said:


> ok Sean May is going to be in this draft last i heard and like i said his post game moves are a lot more sound than Boguts.


I've heard May talk on several accounts how his dream is to lead North Carolina to a championship, and to have his jersey go in the rafters. I think he is one of those who just loves the college game, and won't go pro. I don't know what you don't like about Bogut, he's a perfect fit for us. He would be huge for us, instant impact player. 

Smith-Childress-Harrington-Bogut is a legit, promising core of young talent. I don't know if you've noticed, but the Hawks have been a joke in the NBA for like ever. Time to do something about that, don't you think? Bogut could change everything.


----------



## master8492

The Hawks just need a good rookie/veteran center and they'll be off to the playoffs.


----------



## ballstorm

Bogut is not just a big man deprived of talent who dominates solely thanks to his size . He is much more than that . He is not an athletic freak for sure , but with his hands , his court vision , his quickness he will turn into a good pro . He is not a great shotblocker but apart from this he has plenty of qualities that most of the big men are deprived of . Sean May has also proved to be a serious player but he is a kind of player who is not as rare as the 7 footers. You can' pass an opportunity to draft a guy like bogut . Chris Paul is a big time talent but he is hardly 6 foot tall and his playmaking abilities are still a work in progress . Bogut won't blow everything up next year but he is a refined young player with a vast upside.


----------



## ATLien

master8492 said:


> The Hawks just need a good rookie/veteran center and they'll be off to the playoffs.


I don't know about that. I think if we get Bogut and a capable veteran PG, then that team (2005-2006) would win about 35 games. Then the season after (2006-2007), they would win over 40 and make the playoffs. By then Andrew Bogut would be in his second year, and Childress and Smith would be in their third years. That is a nice big three to build around, imo.


----------



## mek86as

i continue to think that, at this point in our organization (in the gutter), we need to not pick on position need, but best talent available. clearly that is marvin williams in this draft. Marvin is arguably the only player in this draft who has superstat potential, and i can easily see him being an Amare type player with a better shot. sure we have Harrington, Childress, and Jsmoove, but we need a superstar. we're not the kind of team who if we got a center, we'd be instantly improved and be in playoff contention. we need the best players, and Marvin is clearly the best.


----------



## ATLien

I'm not sold that Marvin Williams is going to be a superstar, OR that he is the best overall prospect in this draft. I'm not even sure if he's going to be the best NBA player on his UNC team, I think Raymond Felton is destined for greatness. I hope we can end up with Felton. That would be awesome.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Johan Petro 
Birthdate: 1/27/86
NBA Position: PF/C
Ht: 7-0
Wt: 240
European Team: Pau Orthez
Hometown: Paris, France

Strengths: The top prospect in France, and maybe in all of Europe. Athletic, can run the floor. Great body, Good wingspan, big bones, and pretty strong. Has put on a lot of weight in the past two years. Has good touch on the ball. Still raw on offense but has a little baby hook that he relies on much of the time. He definitely has great potential but has to change attitude on the court and play harder. 

Weaknesses: Has still slow foot work, not helped with lazy attitudes at times. Shot is not developed and doesn’t even look for the ball yet. Doesn’t move well on offense and could get a lot more done especially offensive rebounding. Has to play harder. Defense is limited right now in having a great body to deny shots or change their way. Could be but is not a shot blocker, and doesn’t move feet quick enough to guard smaller post players. Reaction is still slow. 


Notes: Has a very bright future. Excels with the ball close to the basket. Excellent shotblocker. Inevitably compared to countryman Jerome Moiso due to his style of play and raw athleticism, but has a greater future because of his strong motivation level. Began playing basketball at the age of 12. Started basketball some years ago, played for the under 18 national team at just 16.

Looks like a monster.... why arent we thinkin bout him? he is a pf/c that we need


----------



## ATLien

I like Petro, but the last Frenchman we took was a bust. Maybe ballstorm knows something about this guy? To me, he would be a good pick if we trade down but not in the top five.

I have heard on other boards that even if the Hawks get the #1 pick, they may not be interested in Bogut, because they like Chris Paul and he fits their up and down tempo offense better than Bogut does. I don't know about this. While Bogut is not exactly a guy who will run up and down the floor all day long.. To start the fast break, you need a guy to rebound, and Bogut looks like a double digit rebounder to me.

Also, I have a feeling the NBA will give the first two picks to New York and Los Angeles.


----------



## ballstorm

Southern Baller Teezy said:


> Johan Petro
> Birthdate: 1/27/86
> NBA Position: PF/C
> Ht: 7-0
> Wt: 240
> European Team: Pau Orthez
> Hometown: Paris, France
> 
> Strengths: The top prospect in France, and maybe in all of Europe. Athletic, can run the floor. Great body, Good wingspan, big bones, and pretty strong. Has put on a lot of weight in the past two years. Has good touch on the ball. Still raw on offense but has a little baby hook that he relies on much of the time. He definitely has great potential but has to change attitude on the court and play harder.
> 
> Weaknesses: Has still slow foot work, not helped with lazy attitudes at times. Shot is not developed and doesn’t even look for the ball yet. Doesn’t move well on offense and could get a lot more done especially offensive rebounding. Has to play harder. Defense is limited right now in having a great body to deny shots or change their way. Could be but is not a shot blocker, and doesn’t move feet quick enough to guard smaller post players. Reaction is still slow.
> 
> 
> Notes: Has a very bright future. Excels with the ball close to the basket. Excellent shotblocker. Inevitably compared to countryman Jerome Moiso due to his style of play and raw athleticism, but has a greater future because of his strong motivation level. Began playing basketball at the age of 12. Started basketball some years ago, played for the under 18 national team at just 16.
> 
> Looks like a monster.... why arent we thinkin bout him? he is a pf/c that we need


This profile is a copy/paste from nbadraft.net .... It would better to put a link .

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/johanpetro.asp



> I like Petro, but the last Frenchman we took was a bust


Boris Diaw is not a bust . He is a basketball player trying to play basketball for an "entertainment" business . 

http://www.ajc.com/hawks/content/sports/hawks/0405/05hawks.html



> "We have never sold on wins and losses,"* Hawks president Bernie Mullin* said when asked how the club justifies a price hike with its record. *"We're totally committed to putting a winning product on the court, but we don't sell on that basis. We sell . . . an entertainment experience.*"


Losing is entertaining? for the opponent may be ? 


As for Petro , he will perhaps turn into a good player later , which means in a few years from now , but right now , he is years away from being good enough to contribute on a regular basis for an NBA team . Even in the Fench league , he does not receive alot of playing time .

What pleases me with Petro is that he does not focus exclusively on scoring or grabbing rebounds . He really looks to play collectively and I particulary appreciate his passing skills , which are unusual for a big man . He has good hands , quick feet and I saw him throw down some of the nastiest dunk I have seen this year. 

Now his mindest is arguably not the best around . With all his talent , if he had given his best , I think he would have played a lot more this year . He is a guy that can dominate and completely take over a game if he feels like it but often it looks like he does not feel implicated. 

Even the nbadraft.net profile is kind of contradictory :


> He definitely has great potential but has to *change attitude on the court and play harder. *


and then


> Inevitably compared to countryman Jerome Moiso due to his style of play and raw athleticism, but has a greater future because of* his strong motivation level.*


strong or not ? That is still the biggest question mark concerning Petro...


----------



## ATLien

If we get #1 pick, it seems it will come down to Bogut & Paul.

My question is what will Paul offer that is diff. than what Lue did at the end of this season? Seems like they are carbon copies.

Bogut is a guy I think who can be a double digit rebounder, and a go to post option at the end of games. Something we desp. need.


----------



## ATLien

My ideal draft would be to take Bogut at #1, assuming we win the lotto. Bogut's only 20 years old, but compared to Collier & Ekezie & Drobnjak.. he would immediately be the best big man on the team. I don't think he has a great offensive arsenal, but he would rack up tons of rebounds & put backs. Then I would package the pick that Boston/L.A. owes us in 2006 with the second round pick to get a 2005 first rounder in the teens. Jarrett Jack would be my target. I have seen alot of his games. I love his defense. He's very tough & gritty. His TO/A ratio is ugly, but there's a reason why he isn't a top ten pick.. Atlanta needs more defense.


----------



## ATLien

Right now, my dream draft would look like..

2.) Marvin Williams (back-up option: Chris Paul)
31.) John Gilchrist
59.) Aaron Miles

If ATL can get a PG the quality of Gilchrist with their second rounder, then there isn't much need of drafting Paul #2. It's bad value. Paul is still intriguing to me because he is such a dynamic scorer, though. It's tough, but I think Williams has a better chance of being an all-star and right now that's what we need.


----------



## ATLien

Man, I _really_ hope Bogut goes #1.. I do not want to pass on Marvin, but I think Milwaukee could end up making Williams #1..


----------



## RP McMurphy

I'm also starting to think the Bucks will draft Marvin Williams. At least, they're weighing their options, because if they were certain to pick Andrew Bogut, we'd probably know about it already.


----------

